#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Rede wireless instavel com roteador Tplink Archer C2 AC 750

## ccbsumare

Pessoal estou com um problema na rede wireless tenho este modelo de Roteador Tplink AC 750 Archer C2 1 em cada andar do Prédio no escritório sendo 4 andares.

O problema que estou enfrentando seria em dois andares por ter maior concentração de dispositivos moveis ou seja quando est todos usando rede seja pelo notebook ou smartphone a rede no andar fica instável.

A configuração do roteadores são todos iguais entre ISSD e senha, encriptação e Canal e todos os dispositivos estão amarrado via MAC chegando a 32 dispositivos a maioria smartphone.

Qual seria a dica para melhorar esta rede?.

OBS: Os roteadores Estão configurado para aceitar as duas bandas 2.4 e 5 Ghz, sendo que alguns notebook estão amarrado o Mac para usar a banda de 5Ghz e os Smartphone fica na banda 2.4 Ghz.

Qualquer dica será e grande valia.

abraço

----------


## ronei10

Ola, redes feitas com roteadores comuns sempre vai funcionar assim, porque esses equipamentos nao aguentam um grande numero de dispositivos por varios motivos. Como vc ja fez o investimento, o ideal seria localizar qual equipamento não esta aguentando o trafego e substitui-lo por unifi que eh próprio para este cenario. Vc faz o controle de acesso nos radios? Se for, isso tambem sobrecarrega o processamento. Pelo que estou entendendo estes radios sao AC e que devem ter um processamento melhor que os radios N, entao sendo assim vc poderia colocar seus radios todos em bridge e colocar uma routerboard getenciando sua rede, servindo dhcp e controlando os acessos.

----------


## rubem

Pra mim boa parte do problema vem da necessidade de deixar tudo automático. Por infelizmente ainda tem muito smartphone novo rodando ridículos modos B/G ainda, a grande maioria dos notes roda N, e quase nenhum disp. comum roda AC. O único jeito de ter compatibilidade toda com modo fixo seria em G, mas... se limitar, digamos, no datarate de 18M (Pra ter alcance), vai ter banda agregada nuns 9-10Mbps no máximo.

Você paga caro nesses roteadores mas é por features pro usuário, tipo porta USB e suporte decente a isso (Como print server, media center, essas coisas), não paga por um chipset de alto nível (É o mesmo chipset de um DLink Dir520 simplório!). Eu não arriscaria nem 15 dispositivos, que dirá 32.

Enfim, também acho que todo roteador doméstico de mesa sempre vai funcionar assim, eles tem preço maior por ter features pra usuário único, não são roteadores parudos.

----------


## ccbsumare

Irei retirar este smartphone dos roteadores pelo menos até decidir em comprar algo que preste.

Fui verificar esse tal Unfi e encontrei no http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-1-unidade-_JM

Tem varios preço até R$1.600,00 é isso mesmo?

Abraço

----------


## ccbsumare

Este equipamento Unfi estava pensando em usar dois deixar um no Primeiro andar e outro no terceiro andar e o segunda ficaria sem.

será que o sinal chegaria o suficiente?

Abraço

----------


## ronei10

Sim e não em wireless so testando. Esses equipamentos tem uma infiltração muito boa, mas não tem como afirmar sem testar , vai depender do cenário.

----------


## rubem

E não adianta um Unifi transmitindo a 36dBm EIRP, se os smartphones e notebook responderão a 18 ou 20dBm EIRP. 

É a situação que o sinal AP > Smartphone chega em digamos -75dBm, mas o sinal Smartphone > AP chega em -90dBm, e -90dBm é insustentável, cai só de olhar.

Passar parede ou laje em angulo de 45º é péssimo, faz uma parede de 15cm ter 22cm de espessura, fora os reflexos (Efeito multipath), em cenário com muita parede e laje é melhor investir em antena maior (Sem exageros de 15dBi porque aí começa a dar muito ganho em ruído e reflexo) e mais AP's espalhados.

Eu pensaria seriamente em colocar ao lado desses TPLink uns AP'zinhos baratos de R$ 70, fixos em modo B pra ter alcance, com antena direcional de 5-6dBi, ou mesmo uma omni de 7dBi, assim quem está com sinal pior se conectaria neles, modo B tem banda limitada mas pelo menos é onde se consegue estabilidade com sinais tão ruins tipo -85dBm.

----------


## ccbsumare

Exiate algum software confiavel que posso medir o sinal para saber como esta se comportando, estes que vem para smartphone é recomendavel.

Procurei no Roteador da Tplink e não encontrei.

abraço

----------


## rubem

Esse firmware do Archer realmente não tem sinal exibido, alguns outros as vezes tem na aba Wireless Settings um botão Show active clients ou algo do tipo, onde mostra o RSSI (Que tem relação direta com o nível de sinal, RSSI de 25 é péssimo, é o que tem muito smartphone).

No android ou num notebook você vai ver o sinal do AP até eles, essa medição é confiável. No Windows prefiro o NetStumbler, já no Android falta algo tão completo, tem quebra-galhos tipo WeFi ou algumas coisas com stumbler no nome, pelo menos exibem o nível de sinal atual.

Mas... o problema de verdade é o sinal que vai do smartphone pro AP, esse sinal só pode ser informado pelo AP, não tem como você conversar com alguém a 50m e saber em que volume essa pessoa distante está te ouvindo, você só pode dizer o volume que você ouve ele. Com wifi idem, pra ter idéia dos lixos ridículos de sinais que smartphones tem veja um AP mikrotik ou ubiquiti, qualquer um, é bem fácil colocar lado-a-lado um notebook e um smartphone e o notebook tem -65 de sinal e o smartphone tem -85dBm, é só virar ou girar um smartphone e o sinal cai ou sobe 5 ou 8dBm.

Enfim, software no smartphone ou notebook não adianta, o problema é justo no sentido o oposto, smartphone tem potência de emissão tipo 12 ou 14dBm, e anteninha de 2dBi, eles podem receber um sinal alto mas não tem potência pra responder com sinal suficiente. Unifi faz milagres porque consegue trabalhar com estabilidade mesmo com sinais lixo tipo -80dbm, os Archer da TPLink também conseguem muita coisa (Se comparar com um TPLink 741nd), os Linksys de R$ 400 pra cima idem, mas esses roteadores mais caros tem antenas de dupla polarização e não são omnis comuns, isso ajuda muito a ter estabilidade.

Unfi tem omni, mas não é omni comum, não é elemento colinear tipo esses lixinhos de 2dBi, é elemento patch, desempenho 100% melhor. 
Archer C7 tem antenas internas boas, veja as 3:
http://content.hwigroup.net/images/p...-archer-c7.jpg
Mas cuida que são as 3 na mesma polarização, e... elas estão na parte mais "pobre" do aparelho, os amplificadores dessa etapa de 2,4GHz são pobres, enquanto nessa plaquinha mini-pcie tem um chipset bem mais parudo (QCA9880) com 3 amplificadores bem melhores. 
Talvez SE colocar ele fixo em somente 2,4GHz, em modo somente G, ele use essa plaquinha pra 2,4GHz, se ele fizer isso aí vai ter 6 antenas pra recepção, a coisa melhora muito. Teria que testar isso (Removendo as antenas sma também, e colocando de volta pra ver se o alcance muda). Mas provavelmente essa placa mini-pcie é fixa em 5GHz, e desativando 5GHz ela deixe de operar, tem que testar pra confirmar.

No caso dos Unifi você paga mais caro por ter plastico grosso e proteção contra descargas (14KV?) nos modelos outdoor, e pelo software Unifi Controller, o custo extra não é de chipset e amplificadores muito melhores, por isso eles não resolvem qualquer coisa quando tem muita parede apesar do preço. Mas ao menos ele exibe no setup quando o sinal chegando dos smartphones (E quase sempre é coisa ruim tipo -80dBm, se tiver só 1 ou 2 paredes finas talvez chegue em -60dBm).

Ao menos a título de teste devia colocar um roteador que exibisse os sinais de uns smartphones ou notebooks, pra ver se eles são mesmo tão baixos tipo -80dBm. 

Se com a antena original de 5dBi um roteador exibe o sinal de um smartphone em -80dBm, ao passar pra uma antena de 5dBi o sinal vai subir 5dBm, vai pra -75dBm, nem sempre muda o mundo (Vai que o smartphone chega com sinal -90dBm, subir 5dBm não ajuda nada) mas dá mais estabilidade quando o usuário movimenta o smartphone pelo apartamento. Pra definir antena seria bom ter algum referencia do pior sinal possível (O quarto lá no canto do apto no outro lado do andar), e tentar antena que faça com que o sinal dele chegue acima de -80dBm (-75dBm seria excelente).

Claro, com 30 conexões com sinal tão ruim como -75dBm não há qualidade, só serve pra whatsapp, mas a princípio tem que ter mais aparelhos próximos ao AP. E de qualquer forma 30 pessoas em roteador doméstico de mesa é demais, o Unifi ao menos lida melhor com isso (Aguenta bem com 30 smartphones com sinal ridículo de -80dBm).

----------


## alexrock

Cuidado com especificações de fabricante, no mundo real a coisa é diferente. Você não vai colocar mais de 40 no Unifi (com qualidade) também não (em média 40 por banda).
Digo isso por já ver isso na pratica.
Ou seja, não adianta trocar 4 tp link por 2 Unifi.
Minha sugestão seria vc testar trocar o firmware dele (a tp link geralmente tem um bom hardware mais um péssimo sofware) mas o seu dispositivo não é suportado, usa um chipset meio obscuro (MediaTek MT7620A. 
Tenho um equipamento da TP link (WDR3500) num cenário igual ao seu e com o firmware ddrwt segura normal o tranco.
Inclusive consultando esses sites (http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wdr3500 e http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/ubiquiti/uappro) vc vera a similaridade deles.
Segue screen desse TP link WRD3500 (o mesmo hardware do Unifi UAP PRO, exceto pelo switch):

----------


## ccbsumare

Irei fazer este teste que vc indicou.

só uma dúvida se eu desabilitar o Dual Band e deixar só uma banda 2.4 já que 5ghz os smartphone não consegue conexão voi ter alguma esperança?

A maioria do smartphone são Nokia Lumina 630.

Abraço

----------


## rubem

E cuida a polarização das antenas. As internas ficam na horizontal então as externas deveriam ficar na vertical, assim:
http://content.hwigroup.net/images/p...-archer-c7.jpg

Se colocar ele em pé vai ter 6 antenas na mesma polarização, bem mais inútil que 3 em cada. Então não use ele em pé com as antenas pro alto:
http://www.broadbandbuyer.co.uk/imag...rcher-c7-4.jpg
As antenas precisam ficar a 90° do aparelho (Ou coloque uma antena na vertical, uma na horizontal, e um no meio a 45°).

(Smartphone fica em movimento o tempo todo, por isso não é interessante ter antena só em 1 polarização)

----------


## ccbsumare

aqui eu uso desta forma esta correto?



Fiz o teste de sinal quando o smarphone (sansung Duos GT-I9063T fica proximo + ou - 2 metros do Roteador marca -47 dBm quando fico á 10 metros + ou - o sinal pula para -77 dBm

Usei o app Wifi Analyzer pelo proprio Smartphone.

O que achei interessante neste aplicativo ele mostra os canais disponiveis tanto para 2.4 como 5Ghz.

Abraço

----------


## rubem

Perfeito esse uso, as antenas internas ficam na vertical, e essas 2 externas assim estão na vertical.

Sobre esse sinal de -77dBm, ele pode ser um problema porque o roteador tem potência de transmissão de uns 20 ou 22dBm, enquanto o smartphone tem potência de apenas 12 ou 14dBm, isso são digamos 10dBm a menos de potência num sentido.
Então é natural que no sentido inverso (Saindo no smartphone e indo pro AP) haja sinal uns 10dBm mais baixo, isto é, algo na casa dos -87dBm.

Agora, se o Archer está configurado no país Brasil, ele tem limite de 20dBm EIRP, isso dá um limite no radio nuns 15dBm (15dBm do radio + 5dBi da antena = 20dBm EIRP), se o smartphone tem uns 12 a 14dBm de potencia então o sinal smartphone>AP estará digamos entre -78 e -80dBm. Nesse caso é um sinal ruim mas não é um lixo inusável, só terá pouca banda e... não sei se o AP aguentaria uns 10 smartphones conectados com sinal ruim.
(Eu uso MK assim, meia duzia de smartphone com sinal baixo detona com a qualidade de uma RB411. Onde tem essas distancias tipo 10m e paredes eu prefiro colocar CPE tipo NS Loco M2 como AP, a antena direcional permite uma qualidade de sinal (Smartphone>AP) muito melhor, mas tem que ser ambiente que comporta uma antena setorial num canto, NS Loco M2 tem antena de uns 60º então tem que ir num canto)

----------


## ccbsumare

cada sala do prédio deve ter no maximo uns 25 metros de comprimento e 8 de largura e não tem parede as workstation são meia baia.

e o roteador fica no meio da sala no alto como mostrei na foto.

Mas já passei para direção e no memento vai deixar só 5 smartphone habitado em cada rodeador nos andares aqui são 4 andares. 

Temos varios notebooks de varias marcas e modelos alguns aceita conexão 5Ghz e outro só 2.4 voce acha melhor deixar habilitado nos roteadores só a banda 2.4 para verificar se vai ficar estavel.

Abraço amigo.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Pessoal estou com um problema na rede wireless tenho este modelo de Roteador Tplink AC 750 Archer C2 1 em cada andar do Prédio no escritório sendo 4 andares.
> 
> O problema que estou enfrentando seria em dois andares por ter maior concentração de dispositivos moveis ou seja quando est todos usando rede seja pelo notebook ou smartphone a rede no andar fica instável.
> 
> A configuração do roteadores são todos iguais entre ISSD e senha, encriptação e Canal e todos os dispositivos estão amarrado via MAC chegando a 32 dispositivos a maioria smartphone.
> 
> Qual seria a dica para melhorar esta rede?.
> 
> OBS: Os roteadores Estão configurado para aceitar as duas bandas 2.4 e 5 Ghz, sendo que alguns notebook estão amarrado o Mac para usar a banda de 5Ghz e os Smartphone fica na banda 2.4 Ghz.
> ...


Bem simples, tenho esse roteador e o mesmo precisa estar bem configurado para funcionar.
canal limpo, sem interferências, e POTENCIA BAIXA.
essa é a principal dica.Esse roteador é de uso doméstico amigo, nunca vais ter um desempenho decente usando ele se quiseres um uso profissional (Que é o seu caso) mesmo que vc não saiba.
Um modo de tornar ele mais estável pra todos seria forçando ele pra modo G apenas.

Abraço.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> aqui eu uso desta forma esta correto?
> 
> 
> 
> Fiz o teste de sinal quando o smarphone (sansung Duos GT-I9063T fica proximo + ou - 2 metros do Roteador marca -47 dBm quando fico á 10 metros + ou - o sinal pula para -77 dBm
> 
> Usei o app Wifi Analyzer pelo proprio Smartphone.
> 
> O que achei interessante neste aplicativo ele mostra os canais disponiveis tanto para 2.4 como 5Ghz.
> ...



As antenas estão erradas amigos...
o correto da Omini é ficar para cima, e preferencialmente afastada da parede.

----------


## rubem

> As antenas estão erradas amigos...
> o correto da Omini é ficar para cima, e preferencialmente afastada da parede.


Os Archer Cx já tem antenas 3 antenas internas, nessa posição em pé elas ficam na vertical:
http://content.hwigroup.net/images/p...-archer-c7.jpg

Se colocar as 3 externas também na vertical terá todas as antenas na mesma polarização.

Ele foi feito pra ficar deitado na mesa, com as 3 antenas internas na horizontal, e com as 3 externas na vertical (A 90° do roteador).

Essas 3 antenas internas são 2,4GHz, as externas (Que vem da placa mini-pcie na foto) é que não sei se são usadas em 2,4GHz também.

----------


## ccbsumare

Voltando ao assunto digamos que eu escolha usar duas Unifi entre dois andares 2º e 3º onde tem mais dispositos Wireless.

Eu preciso ter uma computador exclusivo para instalar o unifi controler?

estava vendo alguns videos e mostram que tem que instalar o programa da unifi controler.

Pelo visto tem varias modelos de Unifi indoor quais seria melhor para minha estrutura onde preciso conectar 30 dispositivos entre dois andares.

*RO*
Modelo ubiquiti ap unifi uap Pro ou Modelo Access Point Ap Unifi Uap 2.4ghz
Abraço

----------


## rubem

Sobre o Unifi Controller, ele é só pra configuração, você instala o software em qualquer pc, configura, e pode levar o computador embora que provavelmente nunca mais vai precisar reconfigurar nada.

(MK idem, você configura via Winbox ou SSH, nenhum deles é nativo do Windows, geralmente só precisa configurar 1 vez na vida, talvez dar uma conferida 1x por mes)

O problema desse "entre 2 andares" é espessura de laje e cia, se é maciça, pre-moldada oca, etc, complicado garantir conexão. Mas... já te antecipo que o modelo UAP-LR não dá tanto alcance mais, ele tem mais potência mas só isso não resolve já que os celulares também precisariam mais potência pras respostas deles serem entendidas em distância maior.

Enfim, eu não pagaria mais caro pelo LR pra esse caso não (Se fosse pra ter conexão de aparelhos com potências de emissão mais alta, aí sim. Tem notebook com 25dBm EIRP, mas a maioria dos smartphones fica nos 15dBm EIRP).

Já entre o UAP e o UAP Pro fico na dúvida quanto a tanta gente plugada, mas tem quem use o UAP comum (O mais barato) em eventos com milhares de pessoas, então imagino que ele dê conta de 30 celulares tranquilamente.

----------


## ccbsumare

Olá caro Ruben obrigado pelo seus comentarios, na verdade rede wireless (rádio) não é minha praia, alias estou precisando de um curso.

Eu acho que irei encarar o Access Point Ap Unifi Uap 2.4ghz comprar duas peças.
Estou estudando em coloca-los no andares que eu disse e outros dois andares continuarei com os da Tplink pois não terão tantos dispositivos cadastrados por bom um tempo (anos).

hoje fiz um teste reconfigurando os roteadores da Tplink criando uma outra rede (SSID) para usar a banda 5Ghz como tem poucos notebook que aceita 5Ghz e demais só aceita 2.4 irei usar adaptadores da Dlink que eu tenho aquii sem uso e instalei e 4 notebook e todos mostravam que estão conectado a 433Mbps.

Adaptador
http://www.kabum.com.br/produto/4947...d-usb-dwa-171-

Desta forma deixando só a banda 2.4 para os smatphones e também eu separei por andar e por usuarios e desta forma cada roteador ficou com 10 smartphone.

o unico problema que se um usuário do 1º andar e subir pra o 3º talves vai ficar sem sinal 


abraço

----------


## rubem

Boa parte do problema é esse, roteador tem a mania besta de ir pro MAIOR datarate possível, que é onde o notebook ou smartphone tem a MENOR potência e PIOR sensibilidade.
(E 433Mbps de datarate significa MCS23, são 3 streams de 144Mbps (MCS7) a 40MHz. TESTA então usar largura mais normal, só 20MHz de largura de canal, porque em 40MHz a sensibilidade é um pouco menor)

E... não tem como você limitar isso em roteador comum. 
Alias, até tem, mas você teria que colocar o roteador em só 1 modo (Fixo em N, digamos), e só em 1 datarate (Digamos só 39M).

Enfim, não tem como combinar modo automático (B/G/N) com datarates fixos (Cada modo tem datarates diferentes), e é complicado fixar em modo N porque tem smartphone NOVO que é ridículo e ainda não suporta isso, só suporta G, mas... G a digamos 24M não passa muita banda, é péssimo pra ambiente que precisa muito tráfego.

Hardware tipo o Unifi tem software mais habilidoso em lidar com esses sinais baixos, não fica insistindo tanto em datarate grande (Roteador barato é burro e faz isso o tempo todo, cai o sinal mas não reduzem o datarate), costuma ter desempenho melhor por isso, nem é tanto pelo hardware.

Mas se der testa fixar um modo (N, se só tiver notebook), em datarate baixo, e com largura de canal comum (20MHz), isso aumenta muito o alcance e estabilidade.
(Quanto menor o datarate, mais baixo pode ser o sinal pra mesma estabilidade)

----------


## ccbsumare

na Banda 2.4 Ghz tem a opção auto, 20 e 40MHz. deixei em 20MHz


já para banda 5Ghz tem as opçôes auto, 20, 40 e 80MHz neste caso deixo também em 20MHz?

Este roteador que estou usando tem as opções para 2.4 Ghz mode (11 bgn mixed) e (11 bg mixed) estou usando (11bgn mixed).

Na opção 5 Ghz mode (11 a/n/ac mixed) e (11 a/n mixed) estou usando (11 a/n/ac mixed).

abraço

----------


## rubem

Em 2,4GHz você tem uma faixa de 83MHz de largura, é um crime enorme desperdiçar ela com canal de 40MHz, porque só 1 canal já polui METADE do espectro!

Em 5GHz tem várias faixas bem maiores (5150 a 5350MHz pra uso indoor, ou seja, 200MHz de largura, pra uso outdoor 5470 a 5850MHz, ou seja, 380MHz de largura), não faz mal usar 40MHz porque tem mais espectro livre pros outros.

Eu não usaria 80MHz, porque aí a sensibilidade cai demais, exige sinal muito mais alto.

Quanto ao modo (A, B, G, N, AC), em PTP não vejo NENHUM motivo pra deixar modo automático, se usar canal de 20 ou 40MHz pode usar N, dificilmente terá sinal alto o suficiente pra usar MCS15 (Provavelmente deve ter o suficiente pra MCS12), e se nem tem sinal bom pra MCS15, não terá sinal bom pra modo AC.

Enfim, quanto maior o datarate (Independente do modo) mais sinal precisa, se tem sinal digamos -60dBm, isso é sinal em 5GHz pra datarate de uns 70-80Mbps, seja N ou AC, seja canal de 20 ou 40MHz (MCS12 em 20MHz tem o mesmo datarate que MCS10 com 40MHz, ambos tem o mesmo throughput e não só datarate similar, na prática a sensibilidade diferente no datasheet é compensada (Ou matada) pelo canal mais largo de modo que em ambiente com algum ruído o throughput é o mesmo quando o nível de sinal é igual! Canal largo nem sempre ajuda, mas é importante TESTAR, teste os datarates fixos, ping e teste de throughput (Sem fechar o ping).

----------


## ccbsumare

Caro Ruben obrigado pelo suas dicas valiosas, fica muito claro que vc é um profissional muito experiente na área e outra áreas também pois tem um tópico que eu abrir sobre baterias de Nobreck onde você deu uma aula com os comentários.

Irei finalizar os testes e voltarei com o smartphones caso continue com o problema de instabilidade o jeito vai ser encarar o Unifi.

Abraço

----------


## ccbsumare

Verificando no sie da Ubiquiti tem varios modelos de Unifi, quais deles seria mais recomendado para usar na minha estrutura.

Unifi AP 2.4 -5Ghz 300Mbps - 450Mbps - 183m Ranger
Unifi AP AC EDU 2.4 -5GHz 450Mbps - 1300Mbps
Unifi AP AC 2.4 -5GHZ 450Mbps - 1300Mbps - 122m Ranger
Unifi AP AC LITE 2.4 -5GHz 300Mbps - 847Mbps
Unifi AP AC LR 2.4 -5GHz 300Mbps - 847Mbps
Unifi AP AC Pro 2.4 -5GHz 450Mbps - 1300Mbps 


https://www.ubnt.com/products/#enterprise/wireless

Abraço

----------


## rubem

Num mundo onde tá cheio de smartphone que só roda em B e G, estão tão atrasados que nem N aceitam, vale mesmo a pena pagar mais caro por AC?

O que você vai achar no brasil nos distribuidores ou no ML é a linha anterior, sem AC, que suportam 802.11n pra trás (A, B e G). Realmente não vejo nenhuma utilidade nesse uso dado em pagar mais caro por equipamento AC.

Enfim, se baseie no que tem a venda onde você compra, não no que o fabricante lançou lá longe e costuma demorar meio ano pra chegar aqui. Pro uso dadpretendido acho que o Unifi AP "dá e sobra", é a opção mais barata.

----------


## ccbsumare

Ok irei de Unifi AP LR o preço não esta tá grande assim.

Unifi AP LR 2.4Ghz 300Mbps. No mercado Livre R$ 548,90 com Impostos.

Abraço

----------


## ccbsumare

Estou com o modelo Unifi AP LR tenho uma dúvida posso instalar ele na parade em posição vertical?

quero deixa ele no lugar do antigo roteador tipo esta foto.





abraço

----------

